# Where would you have the Mids in 2009



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the idiea of the Mids in VA lots of great ranges to hold them at.....

Although my opnion might be slighty biased....:wink:


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

I would like to see them in VA they held them there years ago in newport news nice range


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Kendall?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Do you need more then one range for the Mids....if not. 


I say Cumberland....that course would bring out the TRUE Med Atlantic Champion:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Cumberland or Durham................

either the toughest course in the region (maybe anywhere) vs. the course with the greatest bunch of people (gotta love that southern hospitality)


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Cumberland or Durham................
> 
> either the toughest course in the region (maybe anywhere) vs. the course with the greatest bunch of people (gotta love that southern hospitality)


Hey Donkey, North Carolina is in the Southeast Sectional.:wink:

By-the-way Durham folks are no nicer than the folks at Cumberland.:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Do you need more then one range for the Mids....if not.
> 
> 
> I say Cumberland....that course would bring out the TRUE *Med* Atlantic Champion:wink:


Freudian slip? I think not!! :chortle: That's a tough range... meds will help at the end of the day... :chortle:

I agree.. have it at a tough course such as Cumberland... :thumb:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I understand that bids from clubs with only 28 will be considered for next year. I'd like to go back to Cape May myself. That's a damn fine range, but there was a small turn out there that year. 
I've always wanted to see a Mids at Sherwood in Roanoke. I wouldn't know how to act if I could travel less than 300 miles to get to a Mids. You're a great salesman, FS560. Could you Pull this one off?????


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cape May*

Is hampered by outrageous lodging cost. Not many want to pay $300 a night for a room.
Jbird


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Cumberland or *Durham.*...............
> 
> either the toughest course in the region (maybe anywhere) vs. *the course with the greatest bunch of people* (gotta love that southern hospitality)


What a very nice compliment!!

Met there yesterday with about 4 others. 2 of the "chewies" who shot Field for the first time on Sat. were back with "Field setups" - they're hooked. :tongue:

3DShooter80 & NCCrutch (both chewies) were killing the X's. Jarlicker got off to a bad start but pulled it together real quick. I went on the course feeling as "positive" as I ever have, but just couldn't seem to get my act together - rushing shots, bad form, etc. I've got to quit showing up early and using up all my "good" shots on the practice range. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Freudian slip? I think not!! :chortle: That's a tough range... meds will help at the end of the day... :chortle:
> 
> I agree.. have it at a tough course such as Cumberland... :thumb:




I don't need any MEDS after that course...just a cooler full of:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I understand that bids from clubs with only 28 will be considered for next year. I'd like to go back to Cape May myself. That's a damn fine range, but there was a small turn out there that year.
> I've always wanted to see a Mids at Sherwood in Roanoke. I wouldn't know how to act if I could travel less than 300 miles to get to a Mids. You're a great salesman, FS560. Could you Pull this one off?????


If I go to Roanoke you would have a HARD time getting me to bring a bow instead of gear to chase smallies:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't need any MEDS after that course...just a cooler full of:darkbeer:


Them's the meds I was referring to... :thumb: :cheers: :lol:


Brown Hornet said:


> If I go to Roanoke you would have a HARD time getting me to bring a bow instead of gear to chase smallies:wink:


Just bring a fishin arrow and a reel for the bow.. we'll go bowfishing between rounds... :lol: :wink:


----------



## GSAmenber (Apr 15, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What a very nice compliment!!
> 
> Met there yesterday with about 4 others. 2 of the "chewies" who shot Field for the first time on Sat. were back with "Field setups" - they're hooked. :tongue:
> 
> 3DShooter80 & NCCrutch (both chewies) were killing the X's. Jarlicker got off to a bad start but pulled it together real quick. I went on the course feeling as "positive" as I ever have, but just couldn't seem to get my act together - rushing shots, bad form, etc. I've got to quit showing up early and using up all my "good" shots on the practice range. :wink:


Well how about it? May be one of the clubs in the south step-up and put in a bid.
Having done it two times, its realy not that hard. The big thing is have some one do the papper work. This is the time to do it. This is a great way to show off your club, and make a littel money.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Them's the meds I was referring to... :thumb: :cheers: :lol:
> 
> Just bring a fishin arrow and a reel for the bow.. we'll go bowfishing between rounds... :lol: :wink:


:thumb: I bet TCR1 won't put beer in Psarge or VaVince's cooler this year

You can't shoot smallies :faint: and I don't like bowfishing enough to put down a rod:wink: 

although I am a hair away form cleaning up one of my fishing spots....SOMEONE needs to bowfish by national airport....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GSAmenber said:


> Well how about it? May be one of the clubs in the south step-up and put in a bid.
> Having done it two times, its realy not that hard. The big thing is have some one do the papper work. This is the time to do it. This is a great way to show off your club, and make a littel money.


I've got to be honest, I'm attending DCWC as a "guest" for now. Membership will probably begin in Jul/Aug. 

Maybe the Archery Chairman (Jarlicker) has some thoughts on this?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> I understand that bids from clubs with only 28 will be considered for next year. I'd like to go back to Cape May myself. That's a damn fine range, but there was a small turn out there that year.
> I've always wanted to see a Mids at Sherwood in Roanoke. I wouldn't know how to act if I could travel less than 300 miles to get to a Mids. You're a great salesman, FS560. Could you Pull this one off?????


Heck with sherwood Walton park is a better range IMO!!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Walton Park is a really good range. The only time I got to shoot it, it was cold and it rained, so I didn't get the full ambiance of it. the only thing I remember about it was it was the year we shot the 5/3 target, and I shot a 278 half with fingers( personal best)... I heard thru the grapevine that Wytheville had some designs on the outdoor mids last year, but didn't put in a bid.....We could always go to Staunton River and count ticks........


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Stantuan river has moved and only have 14 now.....

Witheville would be a challenging range for sure

buggs island would be another great place to hold the mids as well


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

So far, Kendall has not taken the bait.

One problem with having the mids in Virginia is that the archers in New Jersey and New York, that remember the good mids here, are thinking of Newport News. I doubt if that is possible.

Range C has been gone for years and Tidewater Bowmen or Bowhunters occupies that space with a fine 3D range.

Range B now has some buildings on it, so it is gone.

A couple of years ago I was told that Range A was to be rebuilt by the city but I have no current knowledge of the situation.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The first Mids I ever attended was at Newport News in 78. a three day shoot. My registration number was 348..... A guy named Quarles was shooting a Bear Tamerlane and a guy named Cramer was shooting a Jennings Arrowstar. I believe they finished one, two.... I sure would like to shoot there just one more time.

As far as Kendall, A good subtle hint from the President of VFAA wouldn't hurt.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

unless you guys get a bid to your directors for the meeting there won't be a mids next year. :wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Mike, are you saying that you are not aware of any interest out there, only two weeks from the bid submission date.

I agree with Brad about Walton Park being a good range and a great place to have it. But Kendall still has not taken the bait. Apparently, I will just have to ask him point blank.

Even so, how many people from New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania will drive that far into Virginia for the shoot?

That is what is so good about Mechanicsburg being reasonably central. However, it is understandable that they would not want to do the mids and the nationals so close together.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

FS560 said:


> Mike, are you saying that you are not aware of any interest out there, only two weeks from the bid submission date.
> 
> I agree with Brad about Walton Park being a good range and a great place to have it. But Kendall still has not taken the bait. Apparently, I will just have to ask him point blank.
> 
> ...


This is a good point but im crazy enough to dive to New York so mabey some of them would be crazy enough to return the favor if Walton Park was to get the Bid....


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Mike, are you saying that you are not aware of any interest out there, only two weeks from the bid submission date.
> 
> I agree with Brad about Walton Park being a good range and a great place to have it. But Kendall still has not taken the bait. Apparently, I will just have to ask him point blank.
> 
> ...



yup :sad:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Cumberland MD would be centralized but the club only has one 28 target course.

I don't even know if the board would be interested in placing a bid.

Last time we had the indoor mids it turned into a fiasco that was not worth the trouble.


----------

